# Clam Fish Trap Pro not closing all the way



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

The rear spreader bar will also help to keep the font end down as well. I have an older Dave Genz and without using the spreader bar the front lifts off the ice 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine didn't have any spreader bars. Going to try using pvc

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

X2..what river rat said..mine was the same way..easy fix


----------

